# Solar Panels



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen solar panels for a roof for sale in "O" gauge??
Or does anyone have an idea on constructing them!!!
We have solar on our roof & haven't had an electric bill in a year.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I am by far no scratch builder but I think you could get a good.look by using a dark window tint film over a sheet of thick clear acetate/styrene. Cut into panel size and frame them with strip styrene. Should be pretty easy and quick.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

We made this station and the customer ask for solar panels too.
What we did was cut acrylic pieces and paint one side black, so the other side still glossy.








Andre.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Now that's novel! First time seeing them.

I have tons of limo film left from my shop.
Gonna try it in an aluminum-colored frame.
Don't forget the wires going to the box in the back.

P.S..........I do envy you, Spence. I live in the middle of the Arizona desert, solar heaven,
and don't have them. hwell:


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice idea for solar panels. I never thought about using them on a building on the layout. 
I would love to use a solar panel at my house except I live in a condo so I don't think they will approve it.
At one of my jobs in Florida the school district used solar panels to help power or re-charge the batteries on a school bus. The bus's with wheel chairs got the solar panels to make sure they were able to start everyday as there was one spare bus for wheel chair students to ride.

Lee Fritz


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I personally do not have a layout, and am more into repairing, and restoring 0 gauge Lionel. I envy those of you who do have layouts, and the varying degrees of simple to complex scenery. From looking at the offerings that Andre has, he does outstanding work, and tries to fit in details, that are for the most part overlooked, as to looking real.

I think that if you give Andre an idea about a detail, he can come up with a solution, and make it into reality, for those who want detailed scenery. He does great with his own ideas, and if someone comes up with an idea, such as Spence has suggested, there is a solution. It is great looking at some of the detailed layouts that most of you have, and I enjoy looking at the newest additions that Andre comes up with.

FANTASTIC WORK:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

One detail note, if you're going to model a fully solar powered building, you would have to cover the entire roof with panels. I helped with a solar power install for an Ikea store here in South Florida. We installed right around 4500 panels generating about +/- 1 megawatt of power.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

balidas said:


> One detail note, if you're going to model a fully solar powered building, you would have to cover the entire roof with panels. I helped with a solar power install for an Ikea store here in South Florida. We installed right around 4500 panels generating about +/- 1 megawatt of power.


My house.
View attachment 195865


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Spence said:


> My house.
> View attachment 195865


That is sweet! And with room to expand should you need it. 

I assume the single row near the bottom on the back...or the front, is for water?

Are you off grid?

:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember, solar wasn't around until the 90's.

I'd put some lines in the black panel to more accurately reflect what the panels look like.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

balidas said:


> That is sweet! And with room to expand should you need it.
> 
> I assume the single row near the bottom on the back...or the front, is for water?
> 
> ...


On the grid. The electric company purchases the excess power. That section of the roof is flat. Water is heated electrically.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Spence said:


> On the grid. The electric company purchases the excess power. That section of the roof is flat. Water is heated electrically.


Actual purchase or a credit?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as you have less total energy produced by the solar than you use over the month, it doesn't matter if it's a credit or cash, it's the same thing when the budget is settled.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Why not just buy actual tiny solar panels? They make them in sizes that would be perfect for O scale, and hey; nobody can tell you they don't look like solar panels. 

They might set you back 20-30 dollars or more depending on how many you want, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

Great idea Spence. You should consider a model of your home on the layout (with the solar panels). :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

highvoltage said:


> Actual purchase or a credit?



Your credit builds up during the day then you use some of that at night when there is no sun.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice firehouse Andre! I like the solar panels, they look cool and are everywhere now. BTW, fireman hate them good that they are still giving the credit back for excess power. There is, and probably will be , a charge incured for this in the near future. Since solar has taken some profit away from the power companies, they are lobbying for fees and maintenance for the hook up and lines going to your home.


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Spence,is that enough panels to power a couple of Z4000's?
Brad


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Great idea Spence. You should consider a model of your home on the layout (with the solar panels). :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I will probably do that. I have Alan G's phone # from a previous build he did for me. (UPS shifters)


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> As long as you have less total energy produced by the solar than you use over the month, it doesn't matter if it's a credit or cash, it's the same thing when the budget is settled.


Understand. Just questioning the word purchase, which implies a cash transaction. So far my research into solar shows electric companies applying a credit towards the consumer's bill.

Also, my understanding is, at least around here, you can't produce more than you use. In other words, the electric company won't pay you to produce electricity. Your installation has to be sized so you produce just enough, but not more than you need.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

BraD F: 

High Voltage: Actual credit. My bill right now shows negative$$$.
Here in Ct. the power company has final approval on the solar install so you cannot be oversold. I have 48 panels & 2 inverters which they deemed sufficient & not overkill.
I bought the system but you can lease also. By buying I received an instant rebate of $7000.00 from the state & a federal tax credit of $11000.00.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Spence said:


> BraD F:
> 
> High Voltage: Actual credit. My bill right now shows negative$$$.
> Here in Ct. the power company has final approval on the solar install so you cannot be oversold. I have 48 panels & 2 inverters which they deemed sufficient & not overkill.
> I bought the system but you can lease also. By buying I received an instant rebate of $7000.00 from the state & a federal tax credit of $11000.00.


That makes sense. In the summer your production exceeds your demand. In the winter you'll probably go positive$$$. Do they let you carry a positive balance for very long, or do they expect you to pay immediately?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

highvoltage said:


> That makes sense. In the summer your production exceeds your demand. In the winter you'll probably go positive$$$. Do they let you carry a positive balance for very long, or do they expect you to pay immediately?


It's paid monthly if you owe. I'm negative in the winter also because I'm not here in Ct. for 4-5 months.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Spence, As you well know I also have solar panels and they are on the roof of my house and barn. (If anyone is wondering, it was a very good investment!)

I recently built a replica of my barn, on my layout, and added solar panels to the roof. I used black sheets of styrene that I cut into 4' x 6' scale panels and edged them with black styrene N scale girders. It came out pretty good. I even included the electric panels and meter just like at home.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wood, is there RR tracks on both sides of your barn?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wood, is there RR tracks on both sides of your barn?


Yes GRJ there are RR tracks on both sides of the barn complete with road access and wooden crossings. One is a city line and one is a spur for milk and cattle deliveries. This is one very successful and busy, busy, busy railroad.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your real barn has RR tracks on both sides?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Your real barn has RR tracks on both sides?


No John, Remember this is pretend here. We're playing Cowboys and Indians just like when we were kids.   This time I'm going to be the Indians and you can be the cowboys...... No fighting or Mom will get mad. 

:wood:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice Wood. :appl::appl:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone used real solar panels.? The dollar store has them , the outdoor accent lighting. Never got around to placing it on the station platform.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone considered printing a copy of the photo attached, and simply glue it to a piece of plastic, or cardboard. Most printers have the ability to increase or decrease the size of the printed photo, so scale isn't an issue. I Googled Solar panel images, and found several variations. I find the photo method works great for signs, even building sections. Spray a semi gloss clear finish over the photo make sit appear realistic. Real life isn't glossy.


Dan


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Dan, Not a bad idea at all... A little research and new signs could be popping up on lots of my buildings.


----------

